# Bad Nuchal scan result - cvs/termination



## aseagrim (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello I had my 12 week scan today and was told I have a 1:2 chance of Edwards syndrome and 1:4 Downs test. Also a leaky heart valve and hole in the heart. The distance at the back of the neck was 7.4 which is high as well and bloods not good either. Am going to have CVS test. If by a miracle it comes back negative can heart defects be fixed or by looking at my figures it is likely to have other problems too?

I had icsi and wondering if this increased the chances of defects? Is this known to affect the chances of defects? As I am 38 if I were to get pregnant again do you know if this would happen again? 

What tests can be carried out to find out which side the problem is on? My partner had karotype test before icsi and it came back ok. 

sorry for all the questions I am still in shock. It was a miracle to get pregnant I was told I had 10% chance of success as did not respond to drugs and had low egg count. 

Thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry Hun, I don't deal enough with screening and early scans to be able to answer your questions properly. Heart defects can often be fixed, but it depends on the severity of them and what problems they are. I'm not sure that ICSI would increase the chances of this, and it's probably a 50:50 chance of happening another time. It won't be anything from either of you, it's just the way that the chromosomes develop. Hopefully your unit will be organising a screening midwife to contact you, who can answer your questions effectively,

Let me know how you get on,

Thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

